# nilfisk or...nilfisk?



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

nilfisk c120.4 or c130.1 which ones better........overall?
just got rid of my karcher.....lasted 1.5 years used once a week....total crap !

decided go for a nilfisk........some e-bayers are giving 1 year warranty,but alot are giving 2 years on the nilfisk?????

which one should i go for?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Whatever suits your budget.

Personally, the 'E' range of Nilfisk washers are much better :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

E130


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Nilfisk C range of PW's up to the C120 use 'universal motors' which are quite loud.
The Nilfisk C130 and E130 onwards use an 'induction motor' which is a lot quieter :thumb:.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

all about the price range.......c130 then it is


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...sionshopping&gclid=CMvx_9GYubACFdKBfAodKlxA8w


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

they should all come with 2 years but its return to store for the first year and Nilfisk for the 2nd.
hth


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I have the e140... never had a prob with it and happy with the purchase


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

trv8 said:


> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...sionshopping&gclid=CMvx_9GYubACFdKBfAodKlxA8w


I refuse to deal with cleanstore anymore..

had a karcher that broke after 8 months.. 4 months of contacting them and being b/s'd that they had contacted karcher to pick up the p/w then finally just told me it was out of warranty..

then my karcher wet vac from them broke after 9 months.. the tried the same thing.. dragged it out for 2 weeks.
then I had a solicitor contact cleanstore, and surprise surprise.. karcher phoned me an hour later to arrange the repair...


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

im buyung my first jetwash n ive narrowed it down to these two but not sure which one? 
they both same price n within my budget. plz help

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/nilfi...medium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=googlebase

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/7420188/Trail/searchtext>NILFISK.htm


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the C120 and its never missed a beat for over two years. One of the rubber O Rings on the lance has just started leaking but to be honest im going to upgrade to the E130 or 140 in the next few months because although the 120 works ok id like that bit extra flow rate and touch more pressure for rinsing off the snow foam. 

Cant really fault Nilfisk machines at all although the hose is


----------



## damjohn (May 11, 2010)

*Hose reels a big mistake*

I always think that machines with hose reels built in are nothing but a problem, always struggle to protect pump from frost because the pump is below the water in the hose reel.
More expensive to replace the hose and machine are top heavy and then get pull over.
water leaks on the hosereel swivel.


----------



## MattBlackY (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got the C110 and been so chuffed with it. I bought a snow foam bottle (can't remember where) and never looked back. I didn't get on with Karchers.


----------

